# The sales are here.&#128513;



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Went up to the course yesterday. Third round in three days. Anyway talking to club pro who said the final 50 % reduction sale is on.
Five mins later I have bought a Anton polo (oscar Jacobson)Â£49.99. A Maddox shirt Â£79.99 (Galvin Green) and a pair of FJ performance trousers for Â£49.99

total Â£180 less 50%= Â£90

i then pulls out all me winning vouchers since April 4th ( I gave me brother Â£50 worth I had won for his 50th)

Â£90 less Â£54 in vouchers left me with Â£35.99 cash to pay.

the pros face was a picture. I thought he was gonna have an heart attack. He says that won't pay for the buttons.

happy days.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 11, 2015)

FOUR pairs of jeans from Gap outlet store Â£28. THREE pairs of golfing trousers from Nike outlet store Â£27. 

Total of SEVEN pairs of kecks for Â£55. 

Now THAT'S a bargin !


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			FOUR pairs of jeans from Gap outlet store Â£28. THREE pairs of golfing trousers from Nike outlet store Â£27. 

Total of SEVEN pairs of kecks for Â£55. 

Now THAT'S a bargin !
		
Click to expand...

that bargin is miles better than a bargain. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 11, 2015)

I buy bargains rather than buying things I like.

Got some Adizero shoes for Â£40 in blue. 
I dont particularly care for them but its great knowing I got them Â£100 cheaper than the rrp.


----------



## Mitchell89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Where is the nike outlet store? I tried googling it but didn't find anything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

IJP have a sale on - I may have purchased another set of trousers


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mitchell89 said:



			Where is the nike outlet store? I tried googling it but didn't find anything.
		
Click to expand...

 York and Chester maybe more


----------



## Mitchell89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks. Bit far for me but I've found there's one in Wembley so I might go to look for some golf bargains soon especially if the trousers are as cheap as that.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 11, 2015)

The Nike factory shops are great. Can be hit and miss at time depending on the size you need but generally get a bargain every time I go in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2015)

Look for McArthur Glen outlet. Nike usually have stores in those. There is one down in Kent somewhere which will be nearest to West London. There is a Nike outlet up here in North Shields where I bought a pair of Nike golf shorts for Â£7.50. As someone said it can be a bit random but you can get some real bargains.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			IJP have a sale on - I may have purchased another set of trousers 

Click to expand...


Tech tartans?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Tech tartans?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Yo that re Mcarthur glen, there's one at Junction 28 M1 and ? York but it very much is hit an miss..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 11, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Yo that re Mcarthur glen, there's one at Junction 28 M1 and ? York but it very much is hit an miss..
		
Click to expand...

Mcarthur glen outlets do tend to have ne outlet just remembered one at Castleford too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2015)

I bet the pro was aghast but what can he do. If you've got the vouchers surely you can spend them how you like. Maybe if he doesn't like it he needs to get some small print saying you can't use in conjunction with another offer. Until then, crack on if you get a chance. A bargain is a bargain


----------

